# What are your maintenance fees on Maui for your owned week?



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am shocked at the increases in MF's for our Hono Koa oceanfront weeks.  We own three annual weeks, and I am pretty glad we didn't buy the fourth one we were supposed to get last March.  The fees used to be around $1,100 per year (about five years ago).  No explanation from Soleil Management as to why our fees are this high.  I would say bad debt.  

We are currently paying for each week (KOA unit):
$1,326.86 fees
     239.70 property taxes

This equals a total of $1,566.56

This is just an ordinary resort, not fancy.  The living room furniture is very uncomfortable.  The seat cushions slide around and you end up sitting in a hole.  The king bed is not comfortable at all.  It's hard as a rock.  There is not AC, which is mostly not necessary, except when the trade winds die down, which has happened.  

Soleil Mgmt. is getting their share.  I am so sick of the increases over the last many years.  I wonder if anyone has insight into these high fees?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 7, 2015)

We own a 3-bedroom at Maui Hill.

Maintenance fees are $1072/year
Taxes - $150.92 (which are included in the maintenance fee)

To add, the units are continually being refurbished, new appliances, furniture, everything.  Units also have a/c.


----------



## MON2REY (Jan 7, 2015)

WKORV-N

Annual Two Bedroom Lockoff:  $2626.93  (all included - I don't have the breakdown handy)


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 7, 2015)

Maui Schooner 2br 2 bath every year:

2015 Maintenance Fees are AOAO $516.04+ROA $706.16=$1222.20/WK PROPERTY TAX INCLUDED BUT AMOUNT UNKNOWN.

The Schooner has AC and has been recently renovated.

Anyone else have their Maui fees stated as AOAO AND ROA???  No I don't know what the acronyms stand for.


Sterling


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2015)

Maui schooner biennial one bedroom is $498.50. That comes to $997 for an
Annual. I think they have been doing pretty go at keeping costs down while
Still keeping up with maintenance.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 7, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> Anyone else have their Maui fees stated as AOAO AND ROA???  No I don't know what the acronyms stand for.
> 
> Sterling



AOAO stands for Association of Apartment Owners. Our timeshare charges VOA fees which stands for Vacation Owners Association. The AOAO is responsible for maintaining the grounds and facilities, and the VOA is responsible for the inside of the units. I believe this dual arrangement is required by Hawaiian law.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 7, 2015)

*Hawaii maintenance fees*

Worldmark Kihei - cost for 2 bedroom is 12,000 credits which equates to $852.06

Please note we don't own only Worldmark Kihei on Maui since worldmark is a credit based system; was just pointing out the maintenance fee costs to book a 2 bedroom on Maui.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 7, 2015)

Bay club Waikoloa 2bd 2 BA $1438 which includes $81.99 property taxes plus $140 club fee to be part of HGVC which is not required.

Woops, I read that title as Hawaii rather than Maui. Bay Club of course is on the big island.

Ian


----------



## GregT (Jan 7, 2015)

Marriott Maui Ocean Club 3BR is ~$2,750 (from ~$1,800 in 2007)
Marriott Maui Ocean Club 2BR is ~$2,250 (from ~$1,500 in 2007)
Hilton Hawaiian Village 2BR is ~$1,500 (recent purchase)

It's funny how the HHV seems "reasonable".  Sorry to hear about the high MFs.....

Best,

Greg


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2015)

WKORV (south) 2Bd LO OF Deluxe (corner) - $3020

btw - in 2005 the MF was $1624 - so we are close to doubling that - at current % increase per year around 2017

try and top that…!


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 8, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> WKORV (south) 2Bd LO OF Deluxe (corner) - $3020
> 
> try and top that…!



How do I get my name next to this item in your will? :hysterical:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2015)

hypnotiq said:


> How do I get my name next to this item in your will? :hysterical:



by the time I pass (given no heart attack while paddling Hanelei Bay, attacked by a barracuda at Airport beach, or drowning at Waterlemon in StJ) - the MFs will be closer to $10,000 at this rate 

Nico - I sent you an email to correct the WKORV OFD Dlx in the database… not that $10 matters… hope all is well


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 8, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Nico - I sent you an email to correct the WKORV OFD Dlx in the database… not that $10 matters… hope all is well



Yeah, I just posted in the SVN Database thread.   Thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2015)

hypnotiq said:


> Yeah, I just posted in the SVN Database thread.   Thanks!



these 'small' percentage increases annually are starting to hurt…

especially for the high MF villas - add on top Maui ability to tax TS owners w/o representation


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 8, 2015)

GregT said:


> Marriott Maui Ocean Club 2BR is ~$2,250 (from ~$1,500 in 2007).


This is why we are selling one of our two beloved ocean front weeks.  If these large increases keep up, we may eventually sell the second one too.  I don't want to stand by idly while maintenance fee increases destroy our market value, which is still significant.

By way of contrast, our personal residence is in a luxury condo building of 150 units in great condition with unbelievable amenities, and our fees have gone up a TOTAL of approximately 8% in the almost eight years we have lived there.  And the building is 40 years old, so it is not maintenance free by any means.  I understand the significantly higher fees in Hawaii, but not the size of the annual INCREASES (which of course are not limited to Hawaii resorts).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I understand the significantly higher fees in Hawaii, but not the size of the annual INCREASES (which of course are not limited to Hawaii resorts).



Because we are getting doubly screwed (by Maui County and Developer).


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 8, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Because we are getting doubly screwed (by Maui County and Developer).


The Maui taxes caused a one-time leap but they do not go up much in most years.  I am talking about increases, not absolute level.  With the occasional exception, the exorbitant increases are as bad on the mainland as they are in Hawaii, at least in the Marriott properties, and they are generally worse in the operating categories than in the taxes.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2015)

I was talking about the change from 10 years ago - the Maui TS taxes have gone up considerably during this time (twice iirc) - it is a large part of the MF (as well as the per day occupancy tax that is charged upon check-out has doubled during this time…).

All of these factors - including big increases in Taxes/Fees for Rental cars (etc) - create an environment that makes it increasingly difficult to vacation in HI. Luckily, I am still using FF miles for HI (as flights have also increased), but once those end - not so sure if my travels there will be as frequent.


----------

